# Rosacea



## SparklingBBW (Sep 21, 2008)

I tried doing a search here and didn't find that someone had already started a thread about this, so I thought I'd start one. 

I've always had sensitive skin all over (needing to be particular about soaps and laundry detergent and such) and have had rosacea for a few years now, but it seems to have gotten worse recently, which may be as a result of trying some of the mineral-based makeup/cleanser products. Yesterday I just felt so terrible my face was so red and warm, and now today it's dry and flakey. 

Anything anyone can post about what works for them, what experiences they may have had, really anything to do with rosacea would be most appreciated. 

Thanks y'all! 

G :blush: (See! Look how red my cheeks are!)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have any answers for you, but maybe some minor relief. I started using Murad Redness Therapy for cleansing and moisturizing a few months ago and I like it. They also have something called a recovery treatment gel as part of the line, but I haven't tried that. The cleanser has a sort of cooling feeling, not intense, just nice. The moisturizer seems to help with any flaking and it makes my skin feel really smooth. It is on the expensive side, but with the cleansing gel a little goes a long way. It lasts a decent amount of time.

I'm kind of surprised that you had a reaction to the mineral makeup. I've actually had good luck with that, and I'm like you having to avoid many products that irritate my skin.

Good luck, I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2008)

Genarose I found some useful info from the Mayo Clinic site suggesting treatments, before consulting a doctor. From the Mayo Clinic web page I found this page:



> *Lifestyle and home remedies*
> 
> In addition to getting treatment from your doctor, you can play an active part in your treatment. One of the most important things you can do if you have rosacea is to minimize your exposure to anything that causes a flare-up. Because everyone is different, find out what factors affect you so that you can avoid them. Keeping a running list of your own flare-up triggers might help you identify the things that are a problem for you.
> Here are other suggestions for preventing flare-ups:
> ...


The link to the Rosacea Mayo Clinic page is here:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rosacea/DS00308/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Genarose I found some useful info from the Mayo Clinic site suggesting treatments, before consulting a doctor. From the Mayo Clinic web page I found this page:
> 
> The link to the Rosacea Mayo Clinic page is here:
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rosacea/DS00308/DSECTION=treatments-and-drugs



That avoid overheating one is a big one for me. Last weekend I went to an indoor concert. Take lots of bodies, lots of lights, and add dancing around for a couple of hours and you've got a recipe for rosacea. The next day I had a small flare up


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 22, 2008)

I have it too, have used antibiotics, creams, tried different skin care regimes all to no avail, i find mine is also hormonal, i can tell when my period is coming, i look like i just drank 3 glasses of red wine (can you say RED!!!) so, i wish i could offer you some ideas, nothing i have tried has really helped me much, my skin is so sensitive and pissy, i dont know really what to do...so, on the list of next things to do...go see a derm doc 

Good luck...


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 22, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but maybe some minor relief. I started using Murad Redness Therapy for cleansing and moisturizing a few months ago and I like it. They also have something called a recovery treatment gel as part of the line, but I haven't tried that. The cleanser has a sort of cooling feeling, not intense, just nice. The moisturizer seems to help with any flaking and it makes my skin feel really smooth. It is on the expensive side, but with the cleansing gel a little goes a long way. It lasts a decent amount of time.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that you had a reaction to the mineral makeup. I've actually had good luck with that, and I'm like you having to avoid many products that irritate my skin.
> 
> Good luck, I know how frustrating it can be.



the Murad stuff burned my face like no business, and i seem to be very sensitive to it, shoot, i wish i wouldnt have tossed it, i could have sent it to you...(expensive toss blah)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 22, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> the Murad stuff burned my face like no business, and i seem to be very sensitive to it, shoot, i wish i wouldnt have tossed it, i could have sent it to you...(expensive toss blah)



Gah! That's terrible it burned your skin. What a waste of money


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, this seems to be the only rosacea-centered thread I can find - please feel free to direct me elsewhere if you've got one!?

I'm having a hell of a time lately, largely stress-related, but I finally broke down and got a prescription and it made things SO much worse. 

Generally I just have the red cheeks (always have, easy blusher, etc) but last year I started to notice I'd wake up with a dot on one cheek, nothing on the other, next day it would be gone, maybe a new one on the other cheek. I thought I was breaking out, but knew it wasn't acne. 

Derm visit, after complete frustration, finally told me it was rosacea. I had trouble filling the Rx with my mail away, and just sort of forgot about it, let it go and it's been annoying but 'ok'.

Season change made it worse and I got frustrted again so I got an Rx from him for a sulfur gel. First, it smells like a perm... GROSS, but I was willing to just put it on at night and deal with it. But after 2 applications, I was COVERED in bumps, type 2 rosacea - really bad. I was so pissed off... still am. 

I don't blame the doctor, but I mean... this stuff is stress-related and you're ending up covered in it having to go out in public and deal with this mess? It looks worse to me, obviously, because other than the chin/nose when I was a teenager I've been blessed with very good skin. To have my entire cheek a bumpy, bright red mess... it was too much. 

So, I came home and read everything I could find out it... I read about demodex mites, dietary causes (none of which I consume), and finally about digestive enzyme causes (if they are low). 

I stopped my sulfur gel immediately, and I've since (about 4 days) started washing with an antibacterial foam cleanser (going to get something more face specific, right now just using Tone because I had it in the house) and a very thin layer of neosporin.

The bumps are gone, just a little bit of flakey stuff left over from the flare up. I put moisturizer on every day before I leave the house (I don't wear make up more than 1-3 times a month). 

So, I'm curious what others here do to keep things under control, what you've tried that didn't work at all, worked a bit, etc.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 1, 2008)

AM, I had rosacea breakouts really bad when I was in my 30s. The only thing that helped was antibiotics (tetracyline) and that worked miracles. It would clear it right up. Problem is, you have to be careful taking antibiotics long term (you can build up a tolerace, and there's the risk yeast infections).

But when I did take them, it really helped me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2008)

Good to know, Randi. I hope I never need to follow that because over-dosing on antibiotics really makes me nervous - like you said, building up tolerances to them. Who knows what I'll need in the years ahead, I really don't want to end up with drug-resistant infections. 

However, it lends itself to what I've read about using topical neosporin... there's a bacterial component that the auto-immune compromise just can't deal with anymore... I think. 

Also, as I mentioned above, I read a lot about lack of digestive enzymes playing a role. I found that REALLY interesting because I didn't have this problem (not type 2, just the red cheeks of type 1) before I started taking Prilosec daily after my pancreatitis. So part of what I've implemented is taking a Prilosec every other day or half of one each day. I'm still experimenting to see if I tolerate it well. But I know my digestive enzymes have to be almost non-existant because of the meds... so it makes sense to me that it could be a factor in my rosacea. 

I just went to the store and got a Cetaphil cleansing bar for dry and sensitive skin. From what I read on rosacea groups it was the best product and contains no alcohol or steroids like some of the other cleansers. I also picked up Aveeno ultra calming moisturizer. They were out of the day (with SPF), so I just picked up the night for now. It contains feverfew, which is supposed to be very helpful in keeping the redness/irritation down. 

We'll see!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I tried the Aveeno ultra calming moisturizer, but it didn't do much for me. As a moisturizer it was ok, just no help with the redness. It's possible that I didn't stick with it long enough...maybe two weeks. They say you should try skincare stuff for a month. I'm just too impatient.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 1, 2008)

I've tried the Cetaphil wash too and have not had problems with it. I'm not sure if it was helping at all, but I do know it didn't cause it to get worse. I was using Nutragena for sensitive skin w/o sunblock and that also gave me a bit of moisturizing but definitely no bad reactions. 

Surprisingly what has worked wonders, which I noticed after just a few days of use, was Hope In A Jar by Philosophy. I don't really wash my face just rinse it with warm water without much touching or rubbing, and then use Hope in a Jar twice a day to moisturize, and my skin is very soft and I've noticed that the redness has definitely diminished. 

It seems for my skin that the less I do the better, but I consider this Hope in Jar a miracle worker for me. My skin hasn't felt or looked this good in quite a while. I get it from QVC to save money cause it can be pricey, but I'd rather spend a little more on something I know will work than on twenty things that just end up taking up space in my linen closet. 

I hope you find something that works for you too AM! 

.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Gena, how does the Hope in a Jar smell? Ok or strong? I got something from them once and it stunk so bad I just tossed it. And yeah, expensive.


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

I've always had rosy red cheeks.Bane of my existence.Blush at the drop of a hat.I'm also very hot natured.My Rosacea doesn't have a chance.Most of the time it's manageable if I just leave it alone.No dyes,perfumes and very light moisturizer.My only real issue is exfoliating.Sometimes every couple of weeks I will try to slough off dead skin with a washcloth.I look pretty red for a day or so after.:blush:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the same problem...........and deal with it by NOT dealing with it. My skin does seem the best when I don't mess with it. I just use a bit of moisturizer and go. I stay away from foundation and blush (don't need [email protected]!  and my skin stays less red. Most of the time, the only makeup I might have on is mascara and lipgloss!
Don't know WHY but this is what I do to get the best results.

Sometimes LESS is more.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 1, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Gena, how does the Hope in a Jar smell? Ok or strong? I got something from them once and it stunk so bad I just tossed it. And yeah, expensive.



It has a little bit of a smell, kinda like a witch/hazel-y kinda a smell. Reminds me a bit of Noxzema only very light and not strong. Noxzema usually makes my eyes water. Hope in a Jar...just right and once it's on, no smell at all. Fragrances are something that can set off my sensitive skin so I generally chose "unscented" for all my options. I've had no problems with the smell of this stuff. 

QVC is having a few Philosophy shows tomorrow. The nice thing about QVC is that they do have a 30-day money-back guarantee if it doesn't work for you. 

.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> It has a little bit of a smell, kinda like a witch/hazel-y kinda a smell. Reminds me a bit of Noxzema only very light and not strong. Noxzema usually makes my eyes water. Hope in a Jar...just right and once it's on, no smell at all. Fragrances are something that can set off my sensitive skin so I generally chose "unscented" for all my options. I've had no problems with the smell of this stuff.
> 
> QVC is having a few Philosophy shows tomorrow. The nice thing about QVC is that they do have a 30-day money-back guarantee if it doesn't work for you.
> 
> .



Cool, thanks! I try to stay away from the scented stuff as well.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Good to know, Randi. I hope I never need to follow that because over-dosing on antibiotics really makes me nervous - like you said, building up tolerances to them. Who knows what I'll need in the years ahead, I really don't want to end up with drug-resistant infections.
> 
> However, it lends itself to what I've read about using topical neosporin... there's a bacterial component that the auto-immune compromise just can't deal with anymore... I think.
> 
> ...




Ok, this is going to be a longish response, so hold onto your hats, lol....

first of all, i always kinda had red cheeks, but since my hormones changed right at around 40 i have progressively gotten redder...right now i am red and progressiong to redder at different times of the month...hormones, lack of sleep, stress, red wine and caffeine all play a part.

I have tried the antibiotics (and may be trying them again soon) the creams, the dietary changes, the anti acne stuff and have pretty much had some success with everything but not enough to warrant spending all the money that upkeep of it required....

so....

to that end, i use a tea tree soap or a gentle cleanser or proactive cleanser then for moisturizer i use neutrogena gentle moisturizer, it seems to work well withough pissing off my skin too much...i have tried so many things and honestly, nothing seems to do much and i have noticed huge changes in my skin around menstrual issues...which you might think of looking at too, for example, around ovulation i turn a lovely redder color, whooppeee...

i was on doxycycline for over a year and honestly it didnt do much good, although i never had any strep throat during that time either...haha, some good i guess, lol...

but yeah, my face, still red...and frustrating


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 2, 2008)

I started having pulsed light rejuvenation treatments done and it's helped HUGELY. I started getting it done for some spider veins on my face and my roseacea is nearly gone. I've had three treatments so far and I'm 70% better. She thinks one or two more treatments and it should be gone. I may need re-treatments yearly but it's still worth it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Vickie... I might look into that if it comes to that. 

So far my regimen is working GREAT... and I'm only doing the soap occasionally (I switched to Cetaphil cleansing bar for dry/sensitive skin because it had the best results on rosacea websites among "regular" drug store/non-RX items). I'm back to my Prilosec daily because my belly couldn't handle it and the last thing I need is another attack. 

I've had barely any issue, and much less flaking. Even the bumps I occasionally get now are singular and have no center or anything... just a red dot or something. 

VERY happy that I've at least found a way to get this somewhat managed.


----------

